# Howard Brush (David Triple) Drum Carders $350 and $375



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey all, I wanted to pass on Jennie's sale. I keep telling her to join up and get herself on here! She would just love HT! These come with a Doffer pic and a cleaning card with a curved nice handle. I bought one of these for picking the fleece, I really like it. I have used it to work with my carding board blends. 

Here is the link to her store. Tell her Romy sent you and wants her to get on HT. Gee! She keeps having sales that we need to see on here! Ok I am just window shopping but I bet there are some of you that are looking for a drum carder right now! 

www.etsy.com/shop/Wildwoodfiberco


----------

